# FURRY FIESTA ROLL CALL!!!!!!!!!!



## Ainoko (Jan 19, 2009)

Who is going and where are y'all coming from?


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 19, 2009)

I just purchased my pass, and now am eagerly awaiting for the convention to begin


----------



## Darzi (Jan 19, 2009)

If my roomie and I manage to get the time off, we may be heading down from Tulsa for it.  c:  It's so close!  And I know a lot of folks that are going..


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there'll be hell to pay if I don't.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 19, 2009)

I still have to buy the pass, but I'm coming from Wichita Falls, TX


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Comming from Baltimore, MD myself.  I'm all set to go.


----------



## Thraxkue (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm coming from Batesville, AR.
hehe canna wait to meet Texas furs X3


----------



## CodArk2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Unfortunately no, even though its mostly on a weekend and i could go, and even though i have enough money, i cant go. I have to share *my* car with my car hogging brother, and it falls on my birthday(which no one will celebrate but my family will still use as an excuse to keep me here). College work is also a hassle, and the fact that it 200 miles away doesnt help...when theres a furcon in houston i will go, but otherwise i cant go til next year maybe, more like 2011 probably. Tis a shame, would have like to meet other texas furs, someone should probably start a houston furcon since houson IS bigger than dallas and has more furries, i'll look into it


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 23, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> I'm pretty sure there'll be hell to pay if I don't.




Sounds like someone special is making sure that you come, right>


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 23, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Sounds like someone special is making sure that you come, right>



Well, I AM the con chair.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 24, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> Well, I AM the con chair.



Then, yes there would be hell to pay if you didn't show up at the com.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 28, 2009)

i will be comeing form oklahoma   vlupes form  fur nation... is coming to get me


----------



## timfiredog (Jan 30, 2009)

I am going to try and make it. Depends on weather and if I am required to go to Indy that weekend for work.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish I was going. T_T


----------



## FoxxWolf (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm goin, hopefully I'll get a hotel room if I'm lucky


----------



## JerseyCat (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be driving up from Austin.


----------



## FuzzWolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Istanbul said I had to go, something about being on staff.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wish I was going. I was supposed to get to but I don't have enough money or a ride. I would be coming from near Wichita, KS.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 8, 2009)

I wanna go...
But I'm too young and shit...
And I heard Kyell Gold was gonna be there... *sigh*
Maybe next year I can get 'em signed...


----------



## wheelieotter (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be heading up from Houston, pre-registered and everything. Told the boss I was going to a 'family reunion'!


----------



## Ainoko (Feb 11, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> I'll be heading up from Houston, pre-registered and everything. Told the boss I was going to a 'family reunion'!



Yep, this is going to be one hell of a family reunion!!!


----------



## Kayote (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep! x3 I posted something on Furspace--kind of wanting to reach out to the Texan Furs that didn't know about it. D: 

I hope to meet most of you guys :3


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 16, 2009)

Coming from Fort Worth.


----------

